# Fishing Vests



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone ever use fishing vests when wading? What are some pros and cons?Seems to me like that would be a good way to pack some stuff when away from the boat but I can also see where it could get a little ridiculous if you believe less is more when it comes to how much stuff you carry.


----------



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Makes sense, I use a vest when duck hunting. I've never used more than the few pockets on my shirt when wading though. Could be pretty useful if you're carrying different spoons or corkies.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

My father still wades with a vest made by FTU back in the 90's. I tried it out and it got in the way too much for me. I try to stick with the basics. I have the hookspit wade belt w/ pliers and a stringer and the hookspit over the shoulder tackle box. I probably carry too many lures, but in my opinion, the less you cary the better. The vest works for him, but it can get hot in the summer and stays wet for 4-5 hours after you rinse it off.
Hope that helps


----------

